# Servant pompier



## lletraferida

Bună ziua, 

Traduc un document de absolvire. 

Titularul e Servant Pompier. 
Cum pot spune asta în engleză ? Vreo sugestie ? (În Standardul ocupațional al jobului este detaliat clar că nu e o funcție militară. Acesta face parte dintr-un corp de voluntari).

Merci


----------



## irinet

lletraferida said:


> Bună ziua,
> 
> Traduc un document de absolvire.
> 
> Titularul e Servant Pompier.
> Cum pot spune asta în engleză ? Vreo sugestie ? (În Standardul ocupațional al jobului este detaliat clar că nu e o funcție militară. Acesta face parte dintr-un corp de voluntari).
> 
> Merci



Hi,
I would suggest  " fire fighter/fireman" and to keep "servant" as it seems to me that "servant" is a loanword.


----------



## wandle

'Fireman servant' (or similar) is not an English expression, though.

Ordinary members of a voluntary body are often given the title 'Volunteer'. In such cases, the actual occupation is usually not expressed,

On the other hand, in military units, the title of a private soldier would typically consist simply of the occupation, such as 'Fireman Jones'.


----------



## irinet

Thank you,  Wandle. I was curious about 'servant'  and its meaning attached to 'fireman'.


----------



## farscape

Servant este un termen militar (... de artilerie, pompier, etc.) bineînțeles un calc din franceză. Din păcate echivalența în engleză este greu de făcut, o "cazarmă de pompieri" - firehouse - conține un "batalion" de pompieri condus de un căpitan și doi locotenenți (bașca ambulanța în SUA), care nu știu cum se potrivește cu brigada noastră de pompieri.

În organizarea batalionului englez de pompieri nu există decât rescue și regular firefighters. Din descrierile de pe net privind cursurile/calificarea de servant pompier s-ar putea ca volunteer firefighter să meargă.

f.


----------



## irinet

Bună, 
Foarte interesantă și clară  explicația cuvântului 'servant'.  
Mulțumesc,


----------

